# Salma Hayek sexy Fitness (aus Breaking up)



## Jeaniholic (11 Okt. 2008)

512x272 10,8 MB 1:19 Min
http://rapidshare.com/files/152955042/salmatraining.avi


----------



## Tokko (12 Okt. 2008)

Das kannte ich noch nicht. Sehr scharf.:thumbup:

Dankeschön.


----------



## Mantis (12 Okt. 2008)

Klasse Video. Danke.


----------



## grindelsurfer (14 Okt. 2008)

Weltweit eine der schönsten Frauen!!!VIELEN DANK!!!


----------



## DerVinsi (15 Okt. 2008)

Absolut der Hammer! Danke dafür!!:devil::devil:


----------



## psycho_x (17 Okt. 2008)

Nice vid  thanks for Salma...


----------



## frostbox (28 Okt. 2008)

Thx!


----------



## armin (28 Okt. 2008)

das ist heiß, toll noch nie gesehen


----------



## erik2k (6 Dez. 2008)

:drip: Ein ausführlicherer Kommentar würde den Rahmen sprengen :thumbup:


----------

